# Chewing gum in carpet



## Ole Spike (Nov 22, 2004)

Anybody know a good way to remove gum from carpet?


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Hair spray


----------



## trailhopper (Sep 19, 2004)

Wd-40


----------



## MPT (Oct 7, 2004)

Also give WD-40 a try


----------



## Bunny (May 23, 2006)

We used peanut butter when we got gum in our hair... wonder if that would work on carpet.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Try ice first before you try any of the other solutions. I think they'll all work to some extent, it's just a matter of how much you have stuck.


----------



## Big Nic (Apr 23, 2004)

Ice and a flat edged scraper will work most of the time. use lots of ice and let the gum get good and cold / frozen. use scraper to scrape frozen blob out of carpet.

If you prefer most custodial supply houses will have a product that is a freeze spray in an areosol can. same procedure as the ice but spray liberally to get gum good and frozen.

this technique also works well on candle wax in carpet


----------



## amberjack1987 (Sep 30, 2007)

I have used the freeze spray on wax, it worked quite well. worth a try on gum.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Goof Off works very good,Mich


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Another vote for ice. Works wonders.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Freeze it. works every time


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

You better not let your wife see it.We know how runs that household.


----------



## Ole Spike (Nov 22, 2004)

Enigma said:


> You better not let your wife see it.We know how runs that household.


Ha Ha Ha The ice suggestion was the first one I tried and it worked great. As for the Enigma, I'll remember that comment next time you have a 9 lb. walleye by the boat and I'm holding the net. :lol:


----------



## icemancometh (Feb 1, 2007)

Apparently Icemancometh and Icemanremoveth as well. I can't help with the chewing gum the little spikes deposited in your carpet but if you ever find your shanty defiled by the likes of Enigma I've got just the solution for you. And as for the famed Enigma I've been deep in the forest harvesting a years supply of venison from your bait piles, but alas, ice fishing season is almost upon us and I have been sharpening my sword for some upcoming literary josts. My shanty is in the staging area awaiting the ice and Triple D is surely on his way down with his famed bandoleer.


----------



## ScottSki (Sep 6, 2004)

..hmmm, what flavor is it? I may be interested? (lol..jk)


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Residual amounts can be removed with any type of spot remover (available at most grocery stores). It will disolve it, therefore "roll" the cloth while working the area. Spot test the fabric to make sure it won't pull the color.

Don't smoke! :yikes:


----------



## Dmaxmike (Aug 20, 2007)

Scissors.............works every time


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Lighter fluid.


----------

